# Old School Canteen - Ledbury, Herefordshire 2012



## thomsketch (Jan 10, 2012)

I recently went exploring in the old grammar school canteen, ledbury, herefordshire. (on the worcester road)

im hoping to return soon, i will upload more pictures if i do so.




warp the decay by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr




symmetry decay by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr




the canteen tables by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr




blood stains by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr




help by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr




stage decay by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr





the serving hatch by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr




window by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr




the room by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr




the entrance by Sketch Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jan 10, 2012)

I like your style, artistic but still interesting from the building point of view. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jan 10, 2012)

hi there Tom a neighbour splorer i see.. nice report looks knackered now though but still some nice pics.


----------



## Jackworcester (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics Thom! For the life of me I can't figure out where it is on Worcester Road (I've only lived here for 12 years!). Its funny what you learn, I've just found out the Heritage Centre used to be the Old Grammar School!


----------



## mookster (Jan 11, 2012)

My mother was born in Ledbury and went to to the grammar school (as far as I know), so there's a chance she used to have lunch in this canteen! She would have been going there from about 1970ish I guess....


----------



## st33ly (Jan 11, 2012)

Eeerie to say the least. Nice pics though.


----------



## Faing (Jan 11, 2012)

pure decay ............nice


----------



## stevejd (Jan 12, 2012)

God my old school had a canteen like that until my last year, all pervading smell, a mixture of overboiled cabbage and steamed fish


----------

